# TP-Link w8970 - Port forwarding not working



## nats0128 (Jan 19, 2014)

I had a home server running for some small domains i run i had set up port forwarding perfectly on my virgin media super hub, but recently been fed up with the wireless range i am getting from it so went out and bought a TP-link 8970. 

I have connected everything up and its working perfectly and i can now get wireless in my bedroom  but when i have set up port forwarding and changed my domains A record to my new IP address all it shows when i try and access the domain is my admin page for my router ? ? 

i have my server set up and running at static ip 192.168.0.8 - logged into router and it has the following options: 
1. Virtual Servers
2. Port Triggering
3. DMZ
4. Upnp

in the virtual server menu i have added the following
Service Port - 80	
IP Address - 192.168.0.8	
Protocol - TCP or UDP	
Status - Enabled	
WAN - ipoe_eth1_d

but now when i visit my domain example.com it shows the page where i edit my routers configuration ? 

How and what am i doing wrong ?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

While the home server is running, try seeing if the port is being read as open from this website.


----------

